# Some pics of my new sound system



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

Many many thanks to XtremeRevolutions for all his help from the very beginning to making the box and answering all my silly questions. Great guy, couldn't have asked for more! I spent the better part of this weekend taking the interior apart, running the wiring, wiring up the sub box, wiring up my pac loc and my mini dsp. I had spent the previous week laying down sound proofing tiles in the trunk area and the decklid. I still have to pull the doors apart, apply the sound tiles inside, and do the CCF/MLV treatment, install the baffles XR made, and the mids. Then install the new tweeters and run the new speaker wire for the components, and then I can start tuning the minidsp

I mounted the amps on the back of the rear seat, but I'm not sure I like how they are oriented right now, as clearance is tight when folding the seat down. I may rotate them or move one to the other seat back, I'm not sure yet. I also need to brace/support the floor under the sub box as it's sagging from the weight. If I mounted the amps elsewhere, I could move the box closer to the back of the seat and it wouldn't be an issue. Package tray underside doesn't seem to have enough room for both amps. 

Anyways, I haven't done any tuning yet, but man do these subs hit hard! 2 Image Dynamics IDQ10 D2 with a Hifonics Brutus mono amp 1200 watts. I have the subs wired up for 1 ohm, everything seems ok, nothing is overheating or is hot to the touch. Considering the door speakers are still playing bass and are distorting out quickly, it still sounds really nice with no adjustments to the gains or anything else. 

What should the input voltage be on the amp? It was set on 9V out of the box, is this too high? Any other tips on tuning the sub would be appreciated. Here's some crappy cell phone pics:


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow looks great!

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Another Brutus buyer :th_coolio:
Are those the V.2 IDQ's
Andrei did a pretty good job on that box as well.-as to be expected  -
Looks good so far! looking forward to more progress photos


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm glad you're enjoying the subs. I have two IDQ10 V2s in my home theater and they do sound nice and hit hard for what they are. Careful with the synthetic bass though; as they'll bottom out without too much effort, especially under that power. You'll hear them start tapping the backplate when it happens. You won't have any worry of clipping those subs though as they'll bottom out first.

Those amps look great btw. Just need to do some wire cleanup. I'd recommend some fleece tape to wrap them. 
Fleece Wire Harness Tape - Automotive Heat Lamps Store

I'm really not sure what the input voltage should be. Adjust the gains according to how loud you want the subs to be. Give those some classic rock and they'll really start to shine on the tight bass beats. 

I know it's a bit cheesy, but play Jordin Sparks - Air on those. The bass line is a good demo for what those subs can do. When you have the rest of your speakers hooked up, those subs should disappear in the system and blend with everything, making it all sound wonderfully musical.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Another Brutus buyer :th_coolio:
> Are those the V.2 IDQ's
> Andrei did a pretty good job on that box as well.-as to be expected  -
> Looks good so far! looking forward to more progress photos


Those are indeed V.2 IDQs. I couldn't believe it when I saw them on eBay, so I sent him the link and told him to bid as high as he needed on them because a set of SQ subs like those is becoming pretty hard to find.


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice looking set up. I can't wait to see the rest. I need to get some pictures of my system up on here. 


Sent from my iPad using Autoguide


----------



## Mtopper (Mar 15, 2011)

i'm just going to ask the question. how do you wire two dual 2 subs to one ohm? its either .5 ohm or 2 ohm

not trying to be an a**, just want to make sure he isn't trying to run them at .5 ohm and cooking an amp and subs.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Mtopper said:


> i'm just going to ask the question. how do you wire two dual 2 subs to one ohm? its either .5 ohm or 2 ohm
> 
> not trying to be an a**, just want to make sure he isn't trying to run them at .5 ohm and cooking an amp and subs.


Ha! Nice catch. I'd also like to know what impedance he has them run at. Those new Hifonics amps are pretty well built though. I've read about many people running them at 0.5 ohms. I wouldn't run them at 0.5 ohms though, since even the power the amp delivers at 2 ohms is more than those subs will ever need.


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

Just saw that error also, should be 2 ohms, my mistake. I was exhausted after being hunched over working on the car all day long.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

HellaciousA said:


> Just saw that error also, should be 2 ohms, my mistake. I was exhausted after being hunched over working on the car all day long.


2 ohms is perfect. That should come out to around 900W benched. I ran my two IDQ10 V2s on 1000W RMS when I first got them and they were awesome. They only really need 250W RMS each, so giving them extra ensures you'll never clip them.


----------



## HellaciousA (Oct 7, 2011)

For some odd reason, I think my PAC LOC is fried. I go to drive home from work and I have no bass, amps aren't turned on, minidsp is even lit up. And no light on the PAC. Worked fine this morning. So I took the dash all apart and the PAC smells like burnt electrical. Checked all my connections and found one to be a little loose but still connected. I had used solder and heatshrinked everything all nice too. Now I guess I have to order another LOC


----------

